
String Theory, 500 BCE - BerislavLopac
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/string-theory-500-bce
======
nsajko
The weird thing about this week's "paper" is that it's a chapter from a book,
but with no indication of the name or author of the book. It seems to be
"Music by the Numbers: From Pythagoras to Schoenberg" by Eli Maor:
[https://press.princeton.edu/books/hardcover/9780691176901/mu...](https://press.princeton.edu/books/hardcover/9780691176901/music-
by-the-numbers)

